# Noob question: Why are IWC straps reversed?



## GBeZeFromNAPeZe (Mar 10, 2012)

I searched for this. After browsing the picture threads I noticed this trend. Is this mainly an IWC thing? What's the history, tradition, benefits, etc? I may try it out on one of my watches, it seems like it will be awkward using a buckle, maybe easier using a deployant.

Somebody please school me. Thanks.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting question. Every watch I've ever purchased (included IWC watches) that came with a standard tang or deployant buckle was configured so that the "tail" end is on the outside of the wrist when fastened on the wrist--the exact opposite from that shown in your picture. I'm thinking the IWC Strap Installation Technician was drunk that day.

Predictably, to get those watches to fit on my wrist comfortably, I had to reverse the ends--like the one shown. Go figure.

I don't know why that is.

heb


----------



## RickS72 (Jul 11, 2011)

All new IWC watches leave the factory with the strap (either with tang buckle or deployant clasp) in the conventional position you're familiar with, i.e. the section with the holes fitted at 6 o'clock on the case. However, when someone wants to replace a tang buckle with a deployant clasp they sometimes find the deployant clasp does not sit centrally on the wrist and is therefore uncomfortable. This is usually the case with smaller than average wrists! 

One solution to this is to reverse the two parts of the strap, as shown in your picture. This usually gives a better fit. The correct, and much more expensive answer, is to get an IWC strap which is specifically made for use with a deployant and is fitted to the watch in the conventional manner. IWC straps made for use with a deployant have different lengths to a standard strap, e.g. if the standard strap is 115mm x 75mm the equivalent deployant strap is 135mm x 55mm.


----------



## slashd0t (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe this is a Big Pilot thing.. My Big Pilot strap is configured the exact same way as shown..


----------



## GBeZeFromNAPeZe (Mar 10, 2012)

If you go on IWC's website, most every watch pictured is configured like this. Maybe it's not as unusual as I at first thought. I had just never noticed it before browsing IWCs. I setup my Stowa flieger like this and it seems like it may fit a little better.


----------



## Watcheroo (Jan 22, 2010)

All IWC straps with deployants are configured as shown in the pic. Not sure why though.


----------



## Vahalis (May 15, 2011)

Watcheroo said:


> All IWC straps with deployants are configured as shown in the pic. Not sure why though.


I find it easier to close the deployant this way. Btw deployants on bracelets are usually configured the same way, with the short end at 6.


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Interestingly, my Muhle Glashutte Antaria was configured this way too...I actually thought about reversing it. But the screw in bars and the lovely immaculate lugs ....and the leering watch guy at the store....I decided against it.


----------



## RickS72 (Jul 11, 2011)

I stand corrected. I've looked at the IWC website and several of the watches pictured have the strap "reversed", although as Watcheroo stated, it appears only to be the case where a deployant clasp is used. I think this is a relatively new move by IWC as I've never seen this on any IWC watch I've looked at in a showroom. Next time I'm in town I'll have to visit the IWC AD and find out what is going on.


----------



## grteyes2 (Feb 9, 2012)

never paid any attention to this but checked my 5001-07 and deployment strap configured the exact same as in your pic.


----------



## ajdh (Dec 26, 2007)

This is a very interesting subject which I'd never thought about. I recently purchased a deployment buckle for my 371701 and fitted it myself in the conventional manner. Today I was in an IWC AD and asked about the configuration with a deployment buckle and was told, by a very informative salesman, that the reason was so the "IWC" lettering on the buckle was the same orientation of the "IWC" on the dial. My question is, why don't IWC change the lettering on the buckle? I find the conventional way to be much more comfortable.


----------



## KarenChezk (Mar 23, 2012)

Ozy said:


> Interestingly, my Muhle Glashutte Antaria was configured this way too...I actually thought about reversing it. But the screw in bars and the lovely immaculate lugs ....and the leering watch guy at the store....I decided against it.


I hear ya on that, thought about it myself and decided no ..... it makes for great dinner trivia though..... we need to find out why


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Single fold deployants are more comfortable this way. The reason that you don't see it on many watches is because they use double fold clasps.


----------



## ajdh (Dec 26, 2007)

After some more head scratching and comparing my 371701 deployment buckle with my Rolex on a bracelet I came up with the following conclusion. Vahalis and TeutronicCarFan seem to have hit the nail on the head, when the strap is reversed, the fold of the deployment buckle matches that of a standard steel bracelet fold. Also the end of the assembly with the adjustment is on the top. My strap is fitted in the conventional manner and I've grown to like it that way, I don't think I'll be changing it round. I must state that this is just my thinking but it's a logical conclusion.

I took a quick comparative picture to illustrate the above. Because I'm lazy, I have not changed the 371701 strap round, just turned the watch round.


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you'll find a similar configuration on the PP and the VC watches as well.


----------



## Broleo (May 24, 2010)

Imo, shorter side of the strap fit nicely at 6 o'clock with the deployant fit nicely against the flat surface of the wrist bottom.


----------



## Bramley02 (Oct 13, 2021)

iwc did so, as the iwc (pilot line only) short side is so short. while the Portuguess Lines seems to have a longer short end. IWC played the bucket game just to be "different", like a rebel teenage. 

iwc demonstrates the competence of innovation by adjusting the length of leather strap. While UN, FPJ, JLC is doing innovation by 3D tourbillion and reversed-adjustable perpetual calendar, which IWC still got no clue of as of 2021. 

while the renown Pellaton Winding in 1950, Seiko has been ubiquities it to all automatic movements from the 20 dollar 7s, 4s. 

PS. just do as you feel comfortable.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Um…wow.
You created your fourth thread to bash IWC on the IWC forum, and found a nearly ten-year old thread to dump it on. 
Now excuse me while I go play the bucket game like a rebel teenage. As soon as I figure out what that part means.


----------

